# Ring Neck Dove with deformed legs



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all, well yet again I have got a ring neck dove with disabled legs, and she's breaking my heart just like Sandy did. She can't walk nor move. When she's sitting both the feet are sticking out infront of her and are crossed over. The dilema i'm in is when I pull the joints back to where they should be she seems to be in pain and is extremely uncomfortable. I strapped both legs into position and made her a sponge bed to pull them back and she was going mad, left her in there for 2 day's and she still didn't settle and to make matters worse when I took of the tape I accidently cut a bit of skin, not badly which was the godsend it didn't blead but slight layer. The problem is when I tried the suspended hanging with sandy this was to uncomfortable for her and she died. Birds tend to give up when they are in pain, and I terrified of trying to rectify this. I'm so confused, emotionally drained and really need you guys for support. Oh why can't birds show pain!!!!! I know what I have to do try and really dont' know why writing this in one aspect. I'm going to go up town this morning buy some foam and fishing nets and see what contraption I can come up with. x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Karen,

I am having a few days off next week, so I would have time to dedicate to her, would you like me to take her? I can collect her this weekend. I don't know what the outcome will be for her, but at least it will spare you the heartache this time.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, is there any way that you could give her an analgesic for awhile during the first of it to ease the pain? You might also give her some valium to calm her down a bit so she won't fight it as much. The body can heal better, sometimes, if the brain's out to lunch.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Karen,

I know it hurts us when they are in pain and distress, especially when we feel we are not/capable of doing enough to help.

It was very kind of Cynthia to offer to take over your bird's care to relieve you for a while of the stress it is causing you.

If you don't let Cynthia take over for a while, there are harness supports ready made available, here is a link to a seller in the UK.

http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.162/

(The link is a good link it was up a little while ago and now down, here is a link to Google cache of the page until it's back up)

http://tinyurl.com/kjwvc

I hope this helps,

Ron


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

thank you so very much Cynthia is hopefully going to come over tomorrow  to see the little one and possibly take it home with her which is such a relief. I do already have one of those harnesses but the problem is she is so small gets into paddy and sticks her head through all the holes and gets wedged  So pleased going to get a second opinion and support! Thank you means so much to me, really want this little one to make it, sure between me and Cynthia she will be given the best possible chance ever  Will keep you posted  x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

John and I collected Doveling this afternoon, she is absolutely adorable, such a will to live! But her legs are pretty bad.

One leg seems to have some potential for life in it, there is a bit of movement in the foot. The other is a lot worse, the feet are drooping but the feet cross over each other on her chest, so even if she was able to walk she would trip over herself and when the legs are bound they stretch out behind her.

So the challenge is to separate the feet, strengthen her legs to enable her to stand and hopefully take a few steps without the feet dragging behind her. To achieve that will be more than sufficient. Karen has been experementing with different approaches and we will take it from there.

She is in a cage with Ty's Serenity the Dove of Peace, my best purchase so far! As soon as she met Serenity she started preening her and is cuddled up next to her for the night.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Sounds like Doveling is quite settled and feeling quite at home with you and the stuffed toy. I'm sure your supportive care and love will benefit her which will enable her to reach her full potential and allow her some quality of life.

Thank you for updating us.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure hope Doveling will make great progress. Under your care, I'm sure he/she will!

This is going to be a long haul so there should be lots of updates, whenever you have time to keep us posted!

A MOST HEARTFELT THANKS! SENDING REALLY WARM HEALING THOUGHTS AND HUGS!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good luck with this little one. I hope she recovers as much as possible.
Remember my Jane, he lkegs were stretched out and stiff when I got her, she had no feeling or movement in her feet or legs. Well, now she still can't walk, but is good in flying and her legs are curled and twisted, it doesn't seem to bother her one bit though.
I treated her with Baytril, calcium ,vit B every day and twice a week the rest of the vitamins, also all the natural things recommended by Treesa including colloidal silver.


Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for your good wishes and Reti, I appreciate that reminder about Jane!

Doveling is always very bright, hungry and appreciatve (preening fingers!), but she gets into trouble at the moment when she tries to move, end up with her wings spread out and unable to put them back into position. I was up at leat once an hour last night to put her right. At leat my ears are tuned in to whatever she is doing because I woke up despite the fact that she makes very little noise!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Good News!!!!!*

Karen says that Doveling has been using its beak and wings to drag herself around, she has been beeen giving her calcium syrup and cuttlefish bone to strengthem her muscles and bones. Last night, as a temporary measure, I taped and flattened Doveling's feet between two layers of self adhesive bandage, in an attempt to stop them crossing over each other.

Just now I was watching her and she took a few steps around Serenity ! They were shuffling steps, but both legs moved...then she did the same in the opposite direction, using her wings only once to balance herself haf way through the process. 

She leant over and preened Serenity at the end of each little walk!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jane used to love to sit in her little wooden basket and wasn't moving around much, but when she did she had the same problem, she couldn't straighten herself up, I had to help her.
Some physical therapy will help too and occasionally warm baths, helps relax the muscles.
My vet suggested to PTS Jane cause he thought she would develop pressure sores. So far she didn't, I apply Aloe Vera on her legs and feet and that seems to help. She did form some caluses though, but it doesn't seem to bother her so far.
Will try to post a pic of her.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not the best pic, but you get the picture.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Jane looks so sweet, Reti.

One thing that I have learnt is not to put any animal to sleep because of a vet's prediction of what *could* happen. Pigeons and doves are so unpredictable.

Harry has only one leg and I think someone predicted that Bumblefoot was inevitable. That has not happened although some years have passed.

I will watch out for pressure sores and do what I can to prevent pressure sores, Doveling's little undercarriage is bare and red so she must have had a lot of friction in the nest or as a result of dried poops.

But I think the fact that doves are so light might work in her favour.

Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Cynthia, THANK YOU SO MUCH TO YOURSELF AND JOHN  Really wonderful news with her, please keep me posted, missed her so much when you left, I didn't get to say goodbye properly to her, but didn't want to fuss as know would of had to run to the bathroom for tissue! I know she is in the best possible hands, and Iknow you will do everything you can for her. She is so lucky! So happy that she also has company, really makes a difference to them other than seeing emptyness. Your a wonderful lady and please keep me posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, Karen! I was so focussed on the dove I never even thought about giving you a chance to give her a last little cuddle, even though I know how difficultit is to part with a sweet little rescue like her and would have wanted a long last cuddle myself in the same situation. But you will be seeing her again, I hope, as however much she improves she won't be releasable.

John and I were in a bit of a panic last night because her vent area was swollen and red and we started to worry whether she had faeces blocking the cloaca. I made a bun for her, sat her on it and waited. Within a minute there were two large, healthy poops delivered.

Only we (pigeon-life members) could be so delighted to have a pigeon poop! 

BTW, the coca cola damage to my mobile has left me disconnected from the network, so if you need me can you call me at home?

Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

So pleased that she's fine i'm not the least bit worried about her although I do pray her legs will become usable, well at least a little would be nice. Yep certainly will be seeing her again, will be giving her an extra large hug when I do  Got a little empty space but know she is in the best possible hands. Sorry to hear about your mobile, you could alway's try taking out the battery clean up the connections (gold bits on the battery and the phone with a cotton bud) and remove sim card and place the phone in the airing cupboard for a couple of day's, might save it. Yes have your number so will call you, although can't at the moment as my home number is incoming only and dont' have credit at the moment, but will contact you via email and here for now. Thank you again for coming all this way to collect her. Sounds like Doveling has settled well especially with Serenity  Take care for now and pleased keep me posted with her progress xxxx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No real progress on the legs yet, but Doveling can get to where she wants to be without wing walking or using her beak.

Here she is sunbathing with Elvie, who was recovered from my office yesterday, Doveling is in the foreground of the picture.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Doveling is certainly in GREAT hands! I'm sure she will reach her potential!

Thanks for the picture, Cynthia. Future updates eagerly awaited! 

BIG GENTLE HUGS and WARM HEALING WISHES TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First, I must explain.

Doves are nothing like pigeons to handle, they are a mass of feather and bones that goes beserk when restrained. They squirm and lunge and twist, so that it can take absolutely ages to get a foot into position then as you move your hand to pick up a bandage everything falls apart again as the dove flails and struggles and puts itself in danger of breaking a bone.

Karen tried all sorts of supports and restraints, we tried a few together and John and I tried more when we got home, but even when we succeeded in putting evrything together they just didn't work for Doveling who would do frightening things like drag herself along with both legs traiiling flat behind her.

She also seemed to have more than one thing wrong with her. Neither foot had any movement in it, the toes twined together like 4 squid tentacles, but the toes on the left foot were warm and those on the right were cold. Both feet turned inwards and crossed over each other. Her right left was swollen and reddened at the ankle. 

Building on what Karen had already done and after a lot of trial and error (including snowshoes!) I decided to try wrapping each foot individually around a pencil thick roll of bandage, so that the foot was effectively in a perch position. That enbled me to strainghten out the toes and to separate the back toe from the lifeless tangle, It also straightened out the feet so that they lay flat on the ground and it kept them separate.

Doveling regularly manages to take off her boots, but amazingly they seem to be working. She can't stand up yet and I don't know if her right foot will ever have life in it, but her both legs are working now and she "walks" on the whole flat of her foot. When she managed to get the bandage off her right foot I noticed that for a moment at least she stood firmly on the foot with all the toes pointing in the right direction. And imagine my joy when I put down a bowl of food for her and she "perched" on the side of the dish!

She and Elvie sit close enough to touch most of the time. Doveling is still being tube fed and has a healthy appetite...when she sees her syringe she hurries to the front of the cage and starts "running" (in her own fashion" up and down at the front of the cage.

She is incredibly precious!

Below is a photo of her "perching" on a ladder, with her little corrective shoes on.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*"She is incredibly precious!"*
She* is* quite a little darling Cynthia.  
Love her corrective booties. 

*"Doveling regularly manages to take off her boots, but amazingly they seem to be working."*
So glad to hear there's improvement.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cynthia, what an amazing job you did with her.
Love her booties.
She is a precious Doveling...

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a lil sweet heart! She's in good hands with the best chances to recover


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hiya Cynthia, that's absolutely fantastic news and i'm so so pleased that she has the company with Elvie, thank you so so much for taking her on, I know that she is in the best possible hands, although I do miss her terribly, sending lots of hugs and kisses, take care and please keep us posted  Your doing an amazing job  xxxxxx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't want to torture Doveling more than absolutely necessary so I removed the bandages a couple of weeks ago. her legs still bend inwards and her feet twist on to the sides but she is able to stand , walk and perch.

Later today John with take a video and post a link, but for the time being here is a photo of Doveling this morning...her feathers are a mess but I hope that time will change that.

My main problem now is that she is so bonded to Elvie, they usually sit pressed up to each other, but Elvie is wild and wants to fly free, something that Doveling will never be able to do.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Oh, what a cutie!

You have made a remarkable difference in her life, what wonderful news!

Since she is standing and walking and perching, are you still giving her supportive care with calcium and all? I'm sure with time she may improve even more and run and chase after Elvie.

Is Elvie a candidate for release? That would be a heartbreak for Doveling, should he leave.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Cynthia! Most excellent job! The feathers should be fine with a bit more time. It seems to me that dove feathers are much more "fragile" than pigeon feathers and often end up very ratty and tattered looking just from being confined and handled during rehab.

Terry


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Cynthia, that's wonderful news, she really has the spirit of life in her and you have worked wonders with her, I'm so so pleased with her progress  She really is so lucky that she has you!. Such a shame Elvie will have to go. Is there any other that might be able to take her place? Thank you so much for keeping me posted on her progress, really didn't think that she will be able to stand let alone walk, I'm so proud Thank you so very much as alway's  Cant' wait to see the next video xxxxxx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think Elvie will be happy in captivity, but I have had two new arrivals (Amber and Brandy - from different locations) within 4 days, so maybe the trend will continue and there will always be a needy dove to keep Doveling company!

I have discovered that it is a mistake to keep doves in a cage and then release them to practice flying...they take off like bats out of hell and crash against the walls and ceilings...doveling still hasn't mastered the art of braking without crashing into a wall although that could be because of the lack of healthy tail feathers.

All 4 doves are in the front bedroom free all the time, The new ones, both nestlings, are developing their flying skills step by step, much as they would do in the wild.

Fortunately they all appreciate their own kind, and sit, lie or perch together which is wonderful for Doveling.

Unlike pigeons, doves make very little mess, their poops are neat, firm and dry quickly, at which stage they can be brushed or hoovered up without leaving a mark behind.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cynthia, you did such a great job. She is such a sweetie.
Hope she will make new friends and won't miss Elvie too much.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Doveling (second from left) and friends on a visit to the library:


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I didn't realize that doves were so fond of books?!?

And here I thought that pigeons were the more scholarly of the columbiformes!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Doveling and friends are just adorable!

I see they include the pigeon book as part of their reading material...uh...I mean...seating material.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That is too cute Cynthia. 
Thanks for sharing their 'outing' to the library with us.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just beautiful, Cynthia .. and so well read too  

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You did a really fantastic job, Cynthia, they are just adorable perched together 
on the books. Also impressed w/the bilingual aspect of their development  

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Video of Doveling*

Doveling and friends progressed to the doviary where they are developing their flying agility.

In the doviary she is able to perch on a branch which I think has helped strengthen her legs. She is still deformed, but very able to cope in the aviary where she will move to after the other three are released. Poppet will be there to keep her company.

In the video below she is the one closest to the screen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40jsxHTcRRw


Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Doveling has certainly come a loooong way! Wonderful update! You have done a remarkable job, Cynthia!  

Thanks so much for the video!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks, Shi, but it is Doveling that must take the credit. Karen noted from the outset that her eyes shone with the desire to live.


Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Cynthia,

Its so lovely to see Doveling with the other doves - you wouldn't really know that there was anything wrong as you would just think she was just a fidgety dove - but she can perch albeit with a fidget and fly - she looks great. You have done a good job. 

Stupid question - "Will she stay with you for her days or can she ever be released?" Just wondered. 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tania,

She will stay. I think that she would be okay to release if this was a world without hawks or cats, but her slight deformity would cause her to hesitate or to stand out from the crowd so I don't think she would live as long as the others.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

You and Doveling really have done a great job here...nice work. Going back to the beginning and seeing how bad off she was and then today in the video...remarkable!!!

I have a question though, why is it that so many of these collared doves seem to be calcium deficient in the UK? There have been so many here on the forum with the worst feathers and deformed, poorly working legs & feet. Maybe they are unable to find the food sources that they need in your area to maintain themselves? It's just so odd


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have no idea why this is, Brad.

Collared doves only appeared in this country some 50 years ago, perhaps there is something that they found in the wild in their natural habitat that is not available in the UK.

My practical wildlife care book states _"Young collared doves (and pigeons) are brought in from the wild suffering from MBD (metabollic bone disease). Symptoms include the classic thin cortex or curved long bones and often an extremely soft beak. Usually these respond to a calcium supplement in tablet form followed by a calcium/phosphorus powder (Stress - Phillips Yeast Products) on their food.

Products available to provide extra calcium include:

Pet-Cal Tablets (Pfizer)
Stress calcium/phosphorus supplement (Phillips Yeast Products)

Sunshine is also essential for birds to metabolise calcium and phosphorus."_

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

Yes, it just seems like there is something very vital that is missing from their diet in the UK. They were originally from the more hot and arid areas of Asia and Africa. I would think that there is something that they were able to find in the food sources of these areas that is not available in the UK Hopefully in time, they will adapt.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They have adapted incredibly well, considering. From being a rarity in the 5os they are one of our most common birds now.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia... I just meant hopefully they will adapt to whatever food source they are missing and maybe even find a new source to get the calcium they seem to be so desparately needing. Maybe some birds have already found what they need in a diet in the UK, but it will just take a little longer for them to all know how to find new sources that they need.

But you're right, they are doing well looking at the BIG picture. And seeing that website the other day you provided, and to see that they've had such a huge increase in numbers, it really is incredible.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I thought about this as I tried to get to sleep last night (Soooo hot and sticky) and wondered whether it is the doves that choose particularly dark nesting places that have this problem with their young? A pair of doves near my office regularly produce weak boned squabs, but I haven't been able to locate the nest. There is a wall absolutely covered with think ivy and I think they might nest there. Would the absence of sunlight alone produce this effect?

The pigeons in that area don't have this problem, they are well fed.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!

Great job there with Donvina..!


Now, too..there can be issues with some kind of Birds and their Calcium up-take particulars...where the issue is not per-se one of Calcium sources not being available to them, but rather, of their needing certain nutrients or synergistic or discrete elements for their systems to assimilate and make use of what available Calcium souces they do find.

In various Song Birds, liable to similar issues, the ingredient is typically found in certain small fruiting bodys, such as Dark Cherries, and other less familiar to people of small regional Berrys.

Wild Doves and Pigeons also will eat these or some kinds of these, when available, and when suited to their Beaks of course, or suited to their Gullets, and so at some point I elected to include certain small Berrys and dark Cherry flesh or Syrups, for various Birds or Bird Babys I am raising or careing for...includeing of course Pigeons of Doves.

This might be something of the Collared Dove's perdicament in having come from somewhere where certain small Fruits or obscure fruiting bodys of various Vines or Shrubs or Trees were available to them, to somewhere in which no convenient substitute is known to them to forrage on or to feed to their Babys...

If tube feeding, or if feeding formula, then the syrups are convenient of course...

If a self feeding Bird can tolerate 'Seed-Pop' occasions, then actual if cut-up small fruting bodys can be fed, or, in some cases, added to their Seed Bowls if they will eat them...and if one will eat them, usually the others will emulate the deed...

I think the "D" or "A" Vitamines also can be implicated in leg or bone troubles, and this, in a sufficiently overcast clime, could possibly contribute to such problems in species especially delicate to the need...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> I thought about this as I tried to get to sleep last night (Soooo hot and sticky) and wondered whether it is the doves that choose particularly dark nesting places that have this problem with their young? A pair of doves near my office regularly produce weak boned squabs, but I haven't been able to locate the nest. There is a wall absolutely covered with think ivy and I think they might nest there. Would the absence of sunlight alone produce this effect?
> Cynthia



Yes, it is possible & could pose a problem if they don't get enough natural sunlight in the summer. Pigeons kept in a sunny location in the summer will not develop a deficiency. In its most natural form, vitamin D is produced in the body from ultra-violet rays from the sun. It is vitamin D that promotes the balance in the caclium/phosphorus ratio. Therefore calcium is poorly absorbed without Vitamin D, and lack of it will promote a deficiency of both minerals.


----------

